# 14' Sears Gamefisher Version 2



## Macrosill (Apr 8, 2017)

I started my original mod years ago and never finished. You can see the original version here - https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33154

I recently decided to redo the original mod and finish the mod this time. 

I started by ripping out all the old wood framing and deck a few weeks ago. The weather has been less than cooperative so I had to wait until today to start V2. 

Today I started by doing a leak test. I filled the boat with water up to the water line as best as I could figure. 



I found one seeping spot up front in the Vee area. 



The others were where the transom meets the hull on the bottom. One of the starboard side corner and the other closer to port by the drain plug. 





I am thinking of just using some 5200 and "chaulking" the transom seam on the inside and call it done. Then the seep up front in the Vee, not sure how to tackle that one.

After the leak test and draining the boat we, my youngest and I, started to remove the 2 remaining bench seats. We drilled out the rivets and filled the holes on the hull with new solid rivets. They were easier than expected.



After the seats were removed I noticed water draining from the foam. The water level during the leak test was above the bottom of the seats and it seems the factory foam soaked up some water. Look in the rear corner of the picture below, you can see the water stream flowing from the foam to the asphalt.Not surprising since it looked like styrofoam, the little white balls. I am glad those are out.




Next was to start the framing with the 1" x 1/8" angle aluminum. I was able to get the floor joists framed under the main floor, the beginning cross members of the front and rear deck along with the side supports for the side storage.








More to follow


----------



## richg99 (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks good.

I now know less than you about re-riveting. I think, though, I'd try re-bucking those half dozen rivets that stick out from the transom. It appears that they'd be easy to get to and, if the re-bucking didn't work...your caulking would still be doable.

richg99


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 10, 2017)

Coming along nicely =D>


----------



## Macrosill (May 15, 2017)

I was hoping to be finished by now but work and weather got in the way. I am not complaining because the OT can fund more of the boat but the days off were mostly a washout. And because of those 2 factors the boat mod was put on the back burner because of other springtime maintenance around the house.

Anyway, I was able to spend more than a few hours on the build today. I finished the main floor area, added side lockers, started the front deck and framed in the battery tray near the front. One of the goals for the side lockers were to store the oars. Both oars fit with lots of room to spare in only one side as seen in the photo. Nice easy in and out too. NICE!


----------



## Kingbryce (May 16, 2017)

Looks good! I love these styles of hull. I think my next project will be a v hull. So classic!


----------



## DaleH (May 16, 2017)

If I may offer some constructive suggestions in the _spirit of continuous improvement_ ... but the rivet tail shown was deformed a tad too much and it looks like you don't have the correct impact head for brazier rivets. They are only $10-$13 here: https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=41248

Use of a tool that doesn't fully impart the bucking force to the tail could cause you to over-work the rivet. You might eventually 'get there', but you you could be damaging the sealing joint between the head and tail, if not work hardening the rivet to where it won't last as long (as in many, many years) of service life as one properly set.


----------



## Macrosill (May 16, 2017)

DaleH said:


> If I may offer some constructive suggestions in the _spirit of continuous improvement_ ... but the rivet tail shown was deformed a tad too much and it looks like you don't have the correct impact head for brazier rivets. They are only $10-$13 here: https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=41248
> 
> Use of a tool that doesn't fully impart the bucking force to the tail could cause you to over-work the rivet. You might eventually 'get there', but you you could be damaging the sealing joint between the head and tail, if not work hardening the rivet to where it won't last as long (as in many, many years) of service life as one properly set.



Dale,
Constructive criticism is always welcomed by me. I much appreciate the advice, unfortunately it is a bit late. All the solid rivets are complete. Well, maybe there are a couple left that are above the waterline and they will just fill the hole from the old rivet that was drilled out.


----------



## Macrosill (May 16, 2017)

Not much progress today. Had to run to the store twice so that killed some time. 

I started on the storage bins where the front seat used to be. This has to be the hardest part of the build thus far. I had the bins sitting nicely but there was no way to support the deck around it. I am used to working with wood so it is easy to add support as needed. With the aluminum the rivets get in the way. I did the storage bin support 3 times. The first 2 were not going to to work. Three time is a charm I guess. Live and learn.

I am down to cutting everything by hand with a hacksaw. The chop saw blade broke a tooth after throwing a piece of angle. My thumb seems to have been sprained in the process. The band saw blade teeth fill up to quickly and I spend more time cleaning it than cutting with it. Hacksaw and file it is for now.


----------



## Macrosill (May 22, 2017)

Made some more progress yesterday. Spent a beautiful day in the sun having fun. 

The framing is mostly finished. There may be a support piece needed here or there but the main structure is done.

Next is wiring, flotation and then the decking.


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 1, 2018)

The boat has been sitting in the garage for over a year. I am determined to get it done this summer. 

I added 4 sheets of 4x8x1" xps foam today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 1, 2018)

OK That was easy...what's next?


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 1, 2018)

richg99 said:


> OK That was easy...what's next?


RTD Plywood, Helsman Spar Urethane and carpet. Not sure if I am going to go with 15/32 or 19/32. Leaning towards 15/32 to save weight. Suggestions?

I need 4 sheets to get all but the front deck in one piece. If I do the main floor in 2 pieces I can get it down to 3 sheets. Would you go with a 1 piece floor or save 28 dollars and do it in 2 pieces?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 3, 2018)

Plywood cut. It was a long day. I was able to get everything cut from three sheets. And the floor is one piece. I used 15/32 RTD. By itself it is flimsy but once cut and supported by the framing it is great. 

I have a gallon of helmsman standing by with a natural bristle 4" brush. Maybe this weekend or next week!. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flippin74 (Jul 5, 2018)

Macrosill said:


> I was hoping to be finished by now but work and weather got in the way. I am not complaining because the OT can fund more of the boat but the days off were mostly a washout. And because of those 2 factors the boat mod was put on the back burner because of other springtime maintenance around the house.
> 
> Anyway, I was able to spend more than a few hours on the build today. I finished the main floor area, added side lockers, started the front deck and framed in the battery tray near the front. One of the goals for the side lockers were to store the oars. Both oars fit with lots of room to spare in only one side as seen in the photo. Nice easy in and out too. NICE!
> 
> View attachment 1



Great build thread, I look forward to seeing what it looks like when it's complete. I was wondering... on your floor joists, I see you have them supported in the middle with angled aluminum and on each end. On the ends of the joists, are they touching the rib as it meets the side walls or are they partially suspended? If they touch, did you just cut them at an angle to match the floor?


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 6, 2018)

flippin74 said:


> Macrosill said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping to be finished by now but work and weather got in the way. I am not complaining because the OT can fund more of the boat but the days off were mostly a washout. And because of those 2 factors the boat mod was put on the back burner because of other springtime maintenance around the house.
> ...



Here is a close up showing the detail you are asking about. I cropped an old picture from 2017 so hopefully it is clear enough for you to see. The floor joists are cut at an agle to closely match the angle of the floor rib, but not touch. Then it is supported with a short piece of ange which is attached to the rib and the joist. The very last one in the picture is attached directly to the rib. The picture shows it better than I can explain it. LOL


----------



## flippin74 (Jul 6, 2018)

This is perfect! Thanks so much for uploading this pic. Yes, it is hard to put into words. I was wondering if my question was even going to make sense lol. Thanks again. I had pretty much given up and settled on building around my benches till I saw your build. Really like your floor joists connected to the ribs with angled alum. I can't wait to get home to start dismantling the benches! =D>


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 8, 2018)

One coat one on the top and 3 sides of each piece. I should have all sides with one coat before the end of the day.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 8, 2018)

First coat complete. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 15, 2018)

Second coat finished yesterday afternoon. Third coat was planned for today but the weather is not cooperating. If I do not get it done today I will have to wait until Friday.


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 22, 2018)

Third coat in progress. I hope the rain holds off until I can finish and it dries.


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 22, 2018)

3rd coat is complete and drying. Carpet is next. 

Can I paint over the Helmsman Spar Varnish? I was thinking of painting the underside of the hatches with a gray paint to match the carpet. This way it would look a little better when a hatch is opened.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 22, 2018)

I am no painter, but...generally speaking, oil over oil or latex over latex should be fine. You will have to de-gloss the varnish, though.


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 28, 2018)

Painted the bottom side of the hatches with a charcoal gray spray paint after a light sanding. Next is carpet! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Jul 28, 2018)

Keep going ... looks awesome! You’re doing it ... _git ‘er done!_


----------



## Macrosill (Aug 5, 2018)

120 square ft of carpet, glue, spreaders and staples ready to go. Hopefully I can start tomorrow. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macrosill (Aug 6, 2018)

The deck parts all layed out to keep the carpet gain oriented the same way.






All the pieces of carpet cut out, rolled and labeled. 






The left over and tools used. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 6, 2018)

Smart move.


----------



## Macrosill (Aug 24, 2018)

Carpeting done on all the fixed panels. I did not do any hatches except the full rear hatch because I want to make sure they fit properly with the right amount of clearance. I am going to wait to carpet the hatches until I get the fixed panels installed.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasdgs (Aug 24, 2018)

Carpet looks great, like that colour.


----------



## murphy67 (Sep 5, 2018)

Awesome work!! Cant wait to see it all put together.


----------



## 93longhorn (Dec 15, 2018)

I have this exact same boat, just a 1988 12' version...Thinking of doing something like this but just not sure if I'm skilled enough to work with aluminum, rivets, find materials, etc.

In the end how much weight do you think you added to this boat? I guess a credit should be taken for removing the benches...I have a trolling motor and an 8hp Johnson outboard.

Also, how much do you think you spent on this refurb?

Would you mind posting the final photos?


----------



## Macrosill (Dec 16, 2018)

93longhorn said:


> I have this exact same boat, just a 1988 12' version...Thinking of doing something like this but just not sure if I'm skilled enough to work with aluminum, rivets, find materials, etc.
> 
> In the end how much weight do you think you added to this boat? I guess a credit should be taken for removing the benches...I have a trolling motor and an 8hp Johnson outboard.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the project got stalled again. I wound up having to doa head gasket job on my 2006 F350 6.0 diesel. That took up the few weekends I had free to work on the boat. I have all the decking carpeted and just need to screw it all down. But now that Winter is just about here I will not be able to get much doe since I have to work out i the driveway. 

Never the less the boat is on the top of my list to get finished ASAP.


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 23, 2019)

Looking good.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jul 25, 2019)

Macrosill said:


> flippin74 said:
> 
> 
> > Macrosill said:
> ...



What kind and size rivets did you use to secure the joints in this pic?


----------



## Macrosill (Jul 26, 2019)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Macrosill said:
> 
> 
> > flippin74 said:
> ...



I believe they were these https://www.homedepot.com/p/Arrow-Fastener-3-16-in-x-1-2-in-Aluminum-Grip-Range-Rivets-50-Pack-RLA3-16IP/100204004

3/16 x 1/2 aluminum pop rivets


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jul 28, 2019)

Cool, thanks!


----------

